# The 10 Strangest Things People Have Smuggled



## News Bot (May 25, 2010)

*Published On:* 25-May-10 09:40 AM
*Source:* digg
*Category:* Odd Stuff

With today’s ultra-strict airport security, it’s hard to imagine slipping a full-size bottle of shampoo past TSA officials, let alone 75 live snakes or 164 spiders—as some of the epic smugglers below have tried.












*Go to digg Page*


----------



## briiiziii (May 25, 2010)

the things people do!!!


----------



## bluereptile (May 25, 2010)

WOW.... interesting to read about what people will do


----------



## townsvillepython (May 25, 2010)

you mean you dont travel with leopard cubs in a back pack


----------



## syeph8 (May 25, 2010)

how else am i going to pay for my overseas trips?


----------



## thals (May 26, 2010)

“I’ve got monkeys in my pants” :lol: just had to put that quote up, couldn't resist lol.

Some (most) people are out there are totally nuts!


----------



## Gekambi (May 26, 2010)

Well i can see why they'd want them (what person wouldnt want something no-one else had, Lol) But i dont think ill start smuggling just quite yet. =D


----------

